# Brooks Brothers spring sales and events



## Orgetorix

Here's the lineup for Brooks Brothers' spring sales and events.

*Made to Measure event: February 20-April 26.* Get 10% off a special order or MTM suit, 15% off the second, 20% off the third.

*Preferred Customer event: March 15-16.* Use your Brooks Brothers charge card and save 25% on your entire order, or 15% with another form of payment. New BBCC applicants get an extra 10% off.

*Tailored Clothing event: March 17-31.* Buy one suit, get a discount on the second. Last fall it was $400, should be the same this time around.

*Corporate Shopping event: April 16-17.* Use your AAAC corporate discount card and save 25% on your order, rather than the usual 15%.

*Friends and Family:* I don't have specific dates yet, but it should be *the first week of May.* 25% off your entire purchase.

*Semi-Annual Sale:* Sometime in June. Basic clothing is discounted; spring merchandise begins to go on clearance.

As you're planning your purchases for the spring, let me encourage you to visit or call a local BB store and help out a professional sales associate with your business. Hopefully you'll get better service that way than by ordering online. And with some of the events (PC, F&F), you can call or visit your salesperson the week before the event begins and do some pre-sale shopping to beat the crowds. And if you don't already have a relationship with a BB associate, I'd be happy to help. :-D

Jeff Cavanaugh
Sales Associate
BB Store #6058
Louisville, KY


----------



## Hard2Fit

Very helpful.
Thank you.


----------



## StMatthias

I'm new to all of this. Who qualifies to participate in the friends and family sale? Do you usually get a better deal on basics at F& F or the Semi-Annual sale? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Belgravia

Can someone direct me to where on this site you can register for the BB corporate discount?

Thanks.


----------



## marlinspike

You have to have 100 posts here to get the corporate discount (unless your company is signed up with BB). Friends and Family sale is IIRC for anybody on the BB mailing list. Semi-Annual is a bigger sale on seasonal stuff but on regular stuff I think they're at least similar if not the same.


----------



## JayJay

Jeff, this is very helpful. Thank you!!! When will the spring/summer Black Fleece collection be added to the website?


----------



## thebot

Jeff - Do you get the 25% discount on the entire order if you use two forms of payment (BB Card and a gift card) or just the off the amount charged to the BB card?
*

Preferred Customer event: March 15-16.* Use your Brooks Brothers charge card and save 25% on your entire order, or 15% with another form of payment. New BBCC applicants get an extra 10% off.


----------



## spring99

Orgetorix said:


> *Tailored Clothing event: March 17-31.* Buy one suit, get a discount on the second. Last fall it was $400, should be the same this time around.


Another question for Jeff or anyone else: does the corporate discount 15% stack on top of this? In other words, could I get two 1818 suits for ~$1600, minus another 15% (for a total of around $1350)? If so, it might be worth waiting a day rather than getting a Brooks credit card for the prior event.


----------



## MacT

Bumping this up, because I received a mailing that says the preferred customer event begins March 5, rather than the 15th. 

My last in-store experience at the after-Christmas sale was that they did not stack a 15% corporate discount: I bought a Madison, which was discounted $300 from $898. I showed my corporate card & asked whether another 15% could be applied. I was told "no" but they took 10% of the $898, and knocked that off the sale price. I did not pay with a BB card, but it was as if I'd applied for one, I guess. So, if you have a corporate card, ask about the 15%, and you may get a little extra discount. I'd think you have a better chance in-store or over-the-phone than online.


----------



## NU81

*Preferred Customer Event Date Change*

The card I received in the mail today indicates the Preferred Customer Event for a 25% savings is March 5 - 16.


----------



## Orgetorix

Correct. I was mistaken in my original dates; the Preferred Customer event is March 5th-16th.

The AAAC corporate discount does not stack with the PC event savings; and I'm pretty sure it doesn't stack with the Tailored Clothing event or any other sale. The Corporate discount is only off regular-priced merchandise or Brooks Buys (i.e., three shirts for $199).


----------



## obiwan

I know the AAAC discount works with the $400 off the second suit sale coming up. Last year I picked up 2 suits, $400 off the second, with free shipping and the 25% AAAC discount applied on the total.

Too bad neither suit fit well enough to justify keeping them.


----------



## JDJ

So if I sign up for a credit card at the Preferred Customer event I can get three OCBDs for $199 minus 35 percent?


----------



## brokencycle

Sounds about right.


----------



## MacT

JDJ said:


> So if I sign up for a credit card at the Preferred Customer event I can get three OCBDs for $199 minus 35 percent?


I don't think so. Paying with a BB card means a 25% discount; if you are using it for the 1st time you get another 10%. If you use another form of payment, you get 15% at this event + another 10% if you apply for a BB card; I don't believe they issue a temporary card (or shopping pass that amounts to the same thing) on the spot.

On the value-priced items like the 3 shirts for $199: you can't stack the corporate discount on top of a x% discount. But if they change the "value price" to, say, $159 (as they did around Christmas), you can still use the corporate discount to get 15% off of that price.


----------



## Andy M

Last year I was pretty disappointed to find that BB during a 25% off did not allow the discount for shell cordovan shoes. It was in the micro print in the catalogue. Most disappointed. In the past, has BB honored the discount in their stores?

Thanks.

Andy M.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov

Too bad the current catalog is completely barren of things I could even possibly be interested in someday buying.


----------



## RTW

Andy M said:


> Last year I was pretty disappointed to find that BB during a 25% off did not allow the discount for shell cordovan shoes. It was in the micro print in the catalogue. Most disappointed. In the past, has BB honored the discount in their stores?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Andy M.


Shell cordovan shoes were often (always?) excluded from the 25% discount in the past. However, this past holiday season BB allowed the 25% discount for shell cordovan (plus an additional 15% for a few hours on 12/26).


----------



## Orgetorix

For the Preferred Customer event that starts tomorrow, you get 25% off with a BB card, whether you're applying for a new one or using one you already have. That is to say, there is no additional 10% on top of the 25% for new applications. At least, this is what the manager of my store told me yesterday.

The only event where you can get 25% + 10% is Friends and Family, which will be the beginning of May. It might also work at the Corporate event; I'm not sure about that yet.

And from everything I've been able to find out thus far, shell cordovan shoes *are* included in the Preferred Customer event discount.


----------



## RTW

Orgetorix said:


> And from everything I've been able to find out thus far, shell cordovan shoes *are* included in the Preferred Customer event discount.


That's good news. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mookie

Vladimir Berkov said:


> Too bad the current catalog is completely barren of things I could even possibly be interested in someday buying.


Which one? I didn't really care for most of the items in the Black & White one, but the red/brown scheme had some nice things; the blue current one I'm a little less sold on.


----------



## WhoKnows

I replaced my navy blazer during the sale event.


----------



## Orgetorix

JayJay said:


> When will the spring/summer Black Fleece collection be added to the website?


I don't know for sure. I think the Spring BF collection will be released in April sometime.

Rumor from the BB corporate headquarters is that while they won't admit to regretting what Thom Browne has done with the line, they have decided to tone it down significantly for next fall. My store's manager, who was in New York last week, said she saw someone wearing a BF suit from next fall's collection that looked more or less normal.


----------



## nmprisons

*Shell Cordovan Shoes*

So, I was waiting until the June sale to buy new shoes. Am I wrong in thinking they will be on sale? I have a BB credit card ... will that every help get them on sale?

Thanks.


----------



## JayJay

Orgetorix said:


> Rumor from the BB corporate headquarters is that while they won't admit to regretting what Thom Browne has done with the line, they have decided to tone it down significantly for next fall. My store's manager, who was in New York last week, said she saw someone wearing a BF suit from next fall's collection that looked more or less normal.


This is good news about it being toned down a bit. I'm anxious to see what's new for spring.


----------



## JayJay

nmprisons said:


> So, I was waiting until the June sale to buy new shoes. Am I wrong in thinking they will be on sale? I have a BB credit card ... will that every help get them on sale?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm waiting for another 25% discount, too. I've been eyeing the shell monks.


----------



## red96

RTW said:


> (plus an additional 15% for a few hours on 12/26).


Can anyone tell me whether the June sale includes this extra 15% off time block? Otherwise, I'll do my shopping in April at the Corporate event and avoid the mobs...last year, 12/26 at BB was insane...


----------



## swb120

Can one stack the 10% for opening a line of credit on top of the $400 suit discount?


----------



## RTW

red96 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the June sale includes this extra 15% off time block? Otherwise, I'll do my shopping in April at the Corporate event and avoid the mobs...last year, 12/26 at BB was insane...


I think BB only does this at their b & m stores for a few hours the day after Christmas. However, the extra 15% off was applied to online orders placed on Christmas Day in addition to the same few hours on 12/26 noted above. I don't recall the extra 15% off being mentioned during any other sales.


----------



## Orgetorix

Correction to the original post: The Corporate Shopping Event is *April 11-13*. It will be 25% off your purchases with the Corporate discount card. I think the 10% new-account discount will be able to stack with this one, but I need to verify that.

The Golden Fleece Foundation benefit is *April 16-17.* It will be 15% off normal purchases, or 25% off with a BB charge card.


----------



## Clovis

thank you for the info


----------



## brokencycle

Orgetorix said:


> Correction to the original post: The Corporate Shopping Event is *April 11-12*. It will be 25% off your purchases with the Corporate discount card. I think the 10% new-account discount will be able to stack with this one, but I need to verify that.
> 
> The Golden Fleece Foundation benefit is *April 16-17.* It will be 15% off normal purchases, or 25% off with a BB charge card.


10% bonus for opening a new corporate card or for opening a new charge card?


----------



## JerseyJohn

Orgetorix said:


> *Corporate Shopping event: April 16-17.* Use your AAAC corporate discount card and save 25% on your order, rather than the usual 15%.


Is this the one that was shown before as April 11-12?


----------



## Orgetorix

brokencycle said:


> 10% bonus for opening a new corporate card or for opening a new charge card?


A Brooks charge card.


----------



## Orgetorix

JerseyJohn said:


> Is this the one that was shown before as April 11-12?


See my post #30 above. The original post was inaccurate; the Corporate event is April 11-13, and the Golden Fleece benefit is April 16-17.


----------



## JDJ

You get the 10% new account discount on your first purchase with the card, but it doesn't have to be on the day you opened the account, correct?


----------



## Isaac Mickle

Orgetorix said:


> The Corporate Shopping Event is *April 11-13*. It will be 25% off your purchases with the Corporate discount card. I think the 10% new-account discount will be able to stack with this one, but I need to verify that.
> 
> The Golden Fleece Foundation benefit is *April 16-17.* It will be 15% off normal purchases, or 25% off with a BB charge card.


Can the April 11 discount or the April 16 discount be applied to special order suits (not MTM but pick the fabric, pick the size, pick some options)? I know these are 10% off now for the trunk show thing running into April. And I assume these discounts won't stack. But I wonder if the corporate 25% or the BB charge-card 25% is good only for off-the-rack or in-stock merchandise?

Thanks for being here to answer these questions. The outreach to this forum has done much to make me a big fan of BB.


----------



## Orgetorix

Isaac Mickle said:


> Can the April 11 discount or the April 16 discount be applied to special order suits (not MTM but pick the fabric, pick the size, pick some options)? I know these are 10% off now for the trunk show thing running into April. And I assume these discounts won't stack. But I wonder if the corporate 25% or the BB charge-card 25% is good only for off-the-rack or in-stock merchandise?
> 
> Thanks for being here to answer these questions. The outreach to this forum has done much to make me a big fan of BB.


The only discount on special order clothing right now is the 10%-15%-20% for the trunk show. AFAIK, that's the only time special order clothing is ever discounted.

I'm glad to be here to help!


----------



## Orgetorix

JDJ said:


> You get the 10% new account discount on your first purchase with the card, but it doesn't have to be on the day you opened the account, correct?


Normally the discount is good for all purchases on the day you open the card. However, if have already opened one on the website or something, but haven't yet made a purchase, you might be able to get your sales associate to give you the discount--though it would probably have to be approved by a store manager.

If you haven't opened an account yet, wait to do so until you're ready to make your purchases.


----------



## JDJ

Orgetorix, did you find out if the 10% new charge account discount will stack on top of the 25% corporate card discount?


----------



## JayJay

Orgetorix said:


> Correction to the original post: The Corporate Shopping Event is *April 11-13*. It will be 25% off your purchases with the Corporate discount card. I think the 10% new-account discount will be able to stack with this one, but I need to verify that.
> 
> The Golden Fleece Foundation benefit is *April 16-17.* It will be 15% off normal purchases, or 25% off with a BB charge card.


Thanks! I've been waiting.


----------



## Orgetorix

JDJ said:


> Orgetorix, did you find out if the 10% new charge account discount will stack on top of the 25% corporate card discount?


Yes, I've confirmed that it will.

Also, I was mistaken earlier--the Corporate discount can indeed be applied to special order clothing.


----------



## radix023

I got email from Brooks pushing the Corporate event. Quoting: Offer is valid Friday, April 11 through Sunday, April 13, 2008, by phone or online, or until the close of regular business hours at Brooks Brothers U.S. branded stores nationwide.


----------



## swb120

Does anyone know if some of the standard 1818 or GF models will be on sale? I have about $600 in gift cards burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Orgetorix

swb120 said:


> Does anyone know if some of the standard 1818 or GF models will be on sale? I have about $600 in gift cards burning a hole in my pocket!


If you're looking for basic solids or plain pinstripes, no. They won't be marked down until the semi-annual sale in June, but you can still get the 25% off for the Corporate event. Other patterns from previous seasons are currently marked down, though--1818s from last fall are now $698 before discounts, and some GFs may be marked down as well.


----------



## brokencycle

Any idea what week the June sale will be? I have to travel a bit of a distance to get to a Brooks Brothers, so I'd just like to get an idea.


----------



## jar2574

The corporate shopping event is going on this weekend, April 11-13.


----------



## NoVaguy

jar2574 said:


> The corporate shopping event is going on this weekend, April 11-13.


yeah. i bought 6 new non-iron slim fit shirts today - to supplement my work wear. It's unlikely I'll ever find them on sale at my size (16-36 slim fit - and even then, some are already sold out), so the 25% off event was much appreciated as it gave me a decent selection.....


----------



## JayJay

NoVaguy said:


> yeah. i bought 6 new non-iron slim fit shirts today - to supplement my work wear. It's unlikely I'll ever find them on sale at my size (16-36 slim fit - and even then, some are already sold out), so the 25% off event was much appreciated as it gave me a decent selection.....


I wear 16-36 slim fit, too, and used the discount to stock up on shirts. It's the only time I can get shirts I like on discount.


----------



## 2UFU

I have just ordered a couple of slim fit Supima OCBDs online. I went to three BB retail stores in the DC area. I did not see any slim fit Supima OCBDs. They carry mostly non-iron shirts now.


----------



## Orgetorix

2UFU said:


> I have just ordered a couple of slim fit Supima OCBDs online. I went to three BB retail stores in the DC area. I did not see any slim fit Supima OCBDs. They carry mostly non-iron shirts now.


That's the way most BB stores are now, and Brooks Brothers as a company carries far more non-iron shirts than non-non-iron. AFAIK, Madison Avenue is the only store that has the complete range of shirt styles in both slim and traditional fit.


----------



## txdukester

Any word on when the family and friends event is going to occur?


----------



## StickPig

Only non-iron shirts in the Las Vegas BB as well.


----------



## JayJay

txdukester, I heard the week of May 5th. I've planned a few purchases accordingly.


----------



## old_style

^ Also awaiting that f&f email...


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Can anyone confirm that May 5 is the Friends and Family start? Has anyone received the email?

Thanks.


----------



## Tonyp

Orgetorix said:


> That's the way most BB stores are now, and Brooks Brothers as a company carries far more non-iron shirts than non-non-iron. AFAIK, Madison Avenue is the only store that has the complete range of shirt styles in both slim and traditional fit.


The Beverly Hills store has both types of shirts. Iron and Non.


----------



## StickPig

Tom Buchanan said:


> Can anyone confirm that May 5 is the Friends and Family start? Has anyone received the email?
> 
> Thanks.


The card I got in th email today says May 8 -12.


----------



## baloogafish

StickPig said:


> The card I got in th email today says May 8 -12.


Still waiting for mine - terrible timing because I'll actually be out of the country.


----------



## smr

Orgetorix said:


> That's the way most BB stores are now, and Brooks Brothers as a company carries far more non-iron shirts than non-non-iron. AFAIK, Madison Avenue is the only store that has the complete range of shirt styles in both slim and traditional fit.


True, and yet even at the Madison Avenue store, the non-non-iron shirts seem to make up only 25% or so of the shirt inventory.


----------



## txdukester

Am I going to need the card to get the discount? I am on the mailing list, but still have not received a message regarding the F&F sale. I did call the local BB and confirmed that the sale would occur from May 8-12.


----------



## PedanticTurkey

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/friends/friends_landing.tem


----------



## JimB-MI

PedanticTurkey said:


> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/friends/friends_landing.tem


Thanks for posting this link. I asked about the sale when I was in one of their stores last night. Mostly I got le **** de gobbledy from them and no invitation.

I'll have to make a point of going into the store with my color copy of this one during the sale !!


----------



## baloogafish

JimB-MI said:


> Thanks for posting this link. I asked about the sale when I was in one of their stores last night. Mostly I got le **** de gobbledy from them and no invitation.
> 
> I'll have to make a point of going into the store with my color copy of this one during the sale !!


I went into BB a couple of days ago and mentioned the F&F sale - to my surprise, they tried to act like they'd never even heard of it and it didn't exist. Of course, this was probably because they wanted me to buy the items I was planning to buy then instead of waiting and getting a discount this weekend. Of course - right after I whipped out my Brooks invitation, they knew exactly what I was talking about and offered to put any other items I liked on "hold".


----------



## LeonS

baloogafish said:


> I went into BB a couple of days ago and mentioned the F&F sale - to my surprise, they tried to act like they'd never even heard of it and it didn't exist. Of course, this was probably because they wanted me to buy the items I was planning to buy then instead of waiting and getting a discount this weekend. Of course - right after I whipped out my Brooks invitation, they knew exactly what I was talking about and offered to put any other items I liked on "hold".


Great to know that it is possible to put items on hold. I was going to go on 8th but it looks like I will be going to the Madison store on Tuesday.

Does anyone know if they have have a large selection of shoes there? I checked their website and there is not much there.


----------



## LeonS

Orgetorix, what kind of discounts do you guys have during your semi-annual sales?

Thank you.


----------



## JimB-MI

*June semi-annual sale date?*

Has anyone heard the date(s) for the BB semi-annual June sale?


----------



## adambparker

I called the Lincoln Center store in NYC today and was told that it starts the day after Father's Day, June 16, and will be 25% off everything in the store.


----------



## adambparker

Naturally, when I called the Madison Ave store, they told me it starts the 19th.


----------



## RTW

I called my local BB and was informed the semi-annual sale starts on June 19th.


----------



## jojo1

I thought I read somewhere -- but now can't locate it -- that during the semi-annual event there was an additional savings (15% ??) for purchases made during a particular window of time, perhaps the first 12hrs or so of the sale. Does this ring any bells, and does anyone know if such a promotion will be running later this month?


----------



## StephenRG

Well, the sale's already on online - and their cordovans are 25% off as well. This may be the time...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=225


----------



## brokencycle

StephenRG said:


> Well, the sale's already on online - and their cordovans are 25% off as well. This may be the time...
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=225


That is not the semi-annual sale, it is a father's day sale.


----------



## txdukester

Does anyone know whether BB will layer a 10% discount for first purchase with a BB card on top of the 25% discount?


----------



## jojo1

They did do that during the Friends and Family Sale earlier this year -- in fact, I think they added 15% at the time on top of the 25% discounts.


----------



## gumercindo

fyi, no BF on sale.


----------



## ProphetHammer

Does anyone here know if BB ships internationaly? I can't seem to find that minor detail anywhere on the site.


----------



## adambparker

Shipping information is under the "Help" section:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/help/help_delivery.tem


----------



## clausc

Delivery in about one week to Europe by Fedex. It's pretty expensive (49 USD). I received my shoes from them this week, I am still expecting additional fees for custom duties.


----------

